
This Guy Has the Fastest Home Internet in the United States - ycombonator
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/gv5m77/10-gbps-fiber-internet-fastest-home-internet-in-the-united-states
======
ggm
Being low ping bastard by hosting the game.. I always personally felt this
takes all the equity out of the game. Basically, if you win CoD or a PUBG
because of the RTT then in what sense did "you" win?

------
lewis1028282
Are 10GbE switches still really expensive? Think a 10GbE LAN would be cool if
you have a NAS or need to backup loads of videos/images.

